# LCN Magnetic Polish



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

So I've seen, on Youtube, magnetic polish and was wondering if anyone has tried it? The company is called LCN. There are 8 colors in the collection and two magnet patterns.

http://www.lcnusa.com/

http://www.facebook.com/lcnusa


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen various swatches on blogs, and I think they are soooo cool!  I've never tried one yet.  :-/


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 3, 2011)

One of my all time favorite polishes is L'Oreal Star Magnet (or Lancome Magnetique) which came out a few years ago in Europe, and it's the same idea, but only does starbursts. LOVE it so much, but it's probably the most "special occasion" polish I own since I wont be able to get another when I run out :'(

Here's a really crappy swatch from like 2 years ago lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

That's PRETTY! Love the color. Did yours come with a magnetic tool or was it a separate item?


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 6, 2011)

They have these products on ebay... you should look into them if you like em. I thought about trying it out them the mo But moment passed ....but yours are so pretty


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 7, 2011)

The magnet is attached to the cap, which is convenient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

